# Survival > Foraging & Wild Edibles >  The first chatroom server for foragers and botanists alike!

## KenWang

Hello! I want to share a new chat server on Discord where plant enthusiasts of every kind can:

Share and identify unknown plants in the ("U.F.O") Unidentified flowering object section.

Share foraging and hiking adventures in the campfire section (like the first time you ate pokeweed berries)!

Identify what type wild lettuce you have.

Identify what type of grass you have. (Yes, we all need help on that. Please join if you are a grass botanist.)

Or just host general discussions! Use the link to join the chat and everyone is welcome to join!



The is THE first and THE only server dedicated to chatting about foraging, and botany! :Banana:  :Chef: 
Easily accessible and modern integration.

----------


## hunter63

Hunter63 saying Hey and Welcome...
Should maybe read the forum rules....
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ules-amp-Staff

2. Do not spam. Spam is a solicitation for members to do something for your benefit. Be that to buy something from you, join your group/society, visit your website, whatever. I don't care if you run a non-profit website benefiting albino eskimos. Pepper the forums with solicitations to join it and you'll be banned, and the links removed. If you have a website or business, your signature (edited in your User CP (see top left)) is the place for it, and we have absolutely no problem with you using your signature to promote your business. So long as that isn't your only contribution to the forum.

----------


## Rick

Oh, Ken, you big spammer you. I didn't ban you outright because I just wanted to make fun of you for a bit. First. You have no idea how wrong you are. Wilderness-Survival.net has been around for years. YEARS, Ken and we have our own foraging database at http://www.wildcrafting.net/ so we are waaaay ahead of you, you Johny Come Lately. By the way, I deleted the link to your spammy little site because as Hunter pointed out that's verboten. Not in accordance with the rules. Spam as it were. 

Time to poke fun at Ken the Troll.

----------


## Graf

Didn't post a link that I seen anyway

----------


## hunter63

> Didn't post a link that I seen anyway


Nope, was deleted.....after a gentle reminder......
What about the "em, grass"?......What kind of grass?

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Antonyraison

Join a chat room and talk about Grass? sounds suspect  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LowKey

Who eats poke weed berries?

----------


## hunter63

> Who eats poke weed berries?


Good point.
Hope no one reads that ...and thinks...."I gonna try it...saw it of the interwebs"

Most only do it once....if they survive they have a tendency to avoid them....

----------


## Durtyoleman

> Join a chat room and talk about Grass? sounds suspect


Grass is only considered a "wild" edible in select states...Colorado, California, Florida etc

----------

